# WHERE to BUT SEEDS Forum....



## Garden Knowm (Apr 9, 2007)

How about a thread or threads that talk about the reputable places to buy seeds... each seed company could have its own thread in a "SEED" forum... and people who have purchased seeds from these companies can rate their experience...

just an idea..


----------



## dursky (Apr 9, 2007)

thats a very good idea..


----------



## ljjr (Apr 9, 2007)

that would be a great addition, a few other sites that i have ran across have similar to that. good idea gk!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2007)

is this a test?
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 9, 2007)

lol does it have to be a company? I got a buncha bag seed lmmfao


----------



## kenneth_342 (Apr 10, 2007)

That would be a great idea. Then people would have an idea what to expect from the differnt sites that sell seeds. Price quality seervie ect ect


----------



## cali-high (Apr 10, 2007)

PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ]


is at the top of my list theyre the only company i trust 100&#37;


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 10, 2007)

but is it good to post thier business all over?


----------

